# Ranger LIFTED



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

My lift finally came in! Full A arm replacement with 29.5" outlaw 2's!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks good, give us some side way pics..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Will do! Broke a front axle last night! Lol


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Those tires will do that!!! Looks awesome though. Which kit did you go with?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Go with Cobra axles!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

It's the 3 inch outkast with 29.5 outlaw 2


----------

